# Imperial Guard OOP for Airsoft



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I have recently started a new hobby, airsoft, or BB guns to those of you who haven't heard of it (I was once one :laugh. In order to provide space (and money) for this new interest I am clearing out some of my old stuff that I no longer use. Here is a list of the stuff I can currently find:

Commissar - Hand Flamer and Power Axe - £3.00

Tallarn - £10.00 - Sold
Sergeant - Plasma Pistol and Knife
Sergeant - Autopistol and Chainsword
6 Troopers with Lasguns
Trooper with Meltagun
Autocannon - Gunner and Loader

Catachan - £20.00
Captain - Bolter and Powerfist
Lieutenant - Bolter
Sergeant - Bolt Pistol and Chainsword
6 Troopers with Lasguns
Trooper with Flamer
2 Troopers with Meltaguns
2 Troopers with Plasmaguns
Missile Launcher - Gunner and Loader

Mordian Iron Guard - £20.00
Sergeant - Laspistol and Chainsword
10 Troopers with Lasguns
2 Troopers with Grenade Launchers
Heavy Weapons Troopers - Gunner and 2 Loaders (for some odd reason :laugh

Valhallan Ice Warriors - £10.00 - Sold
Sergeant - Chainsword and Boltpistol
5 Troopers with Lasguns
Trooper with Flamer
Mortar - Gunner and Loader

4 Ratlings - £5.00


I'm willing to exchange for Airsoft equipment (webbing, guns, accessories etc.), or money. I will send with a tracking code and will expect the same in return, I will not exchange if there is not a method of tracking where it is. Although I currently do not have pictures I will attempt to put some up as soon as possible. I will also sell some of the stuff separately, if you are interested in individiual models either post in this thread or PM me. All of these models are currently OOP as far as I am aware. I also have a bunch of other old stuff including a load of the original beret wearing stormtroopers which I will excavate if anyone is interested. I am also willing to negotiate on prices if people want to make offers .


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll take the Tallarn and Valhallans, please. 

PM me!


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I love da Airsoft  I fancy those ratling of yours, are they the ones with old fashioned looking hunting rifles ? what sort of Airsofting kit did you want ?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah they're the ones with the hunting rifles and bandanas. I would put some pictures up but I can't seem to upload anything to flickr . Any ideas?

And in terms of airsoft stuff anything of good condition and quality you're willing to trade. We can negotiate but I reckon something like a holster would match up fairly well with the Ratlings. If you want to negotiate just drop me a PM


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, so the Tallarn and Valhallans have been sold, rest of the stuff is still up for sale, just accepting money for it now.

Thanks


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jackinator said:


> Commissar - Hand Flamer and Power Axe - £3.00


Would love to see a picture of that one. Mark my interest.

Edit: Would also love to see a picture of the Mordians, always loved them. So yes, mark my interest.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

do you have any chimeras? i have a spare tac vest with 6 double mag pouches for m4/m16 and holds camelbak, molle webbinbg on back, OD and I have a drop leg MARPAT molle platform. I'd trade you both of those for 2 chimeras or 2 manticores or a vendetta + chimera. 

the vest is this, but in OD (it also comes with the pistol belt)
http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_in...cts_id=3832&osCsid=4869em257m9s7d1hftlaghuvt4


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Good trade with Jack. Recommended! :victory:


----------

